# AKC name needed and no ideas...



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys, 

we are still looking for the "perfect" AKC name for our future puppy. It's gonna be a Golden girl! The breeder said that we have to choose a "to be registered" name and a calling name. That's awesome (!) but we are having a hard time finding the right one 

How did you come up with the name for your hunting dog or did the breeder name your dog?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

is there a "theme" for the litter? Do you have to have the kennel name in the registered name?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say that there is no theme and it has to have Tidewater's in it 

I never thought this would be so hard...


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

what are some of your interests besides dogs? Sometimes it helps if you have a call name first too.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Take a look at the sire/dam pedigree for your puppy. You might get some ideas.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

named one 0f ours after a gun slinging whore in the movies, that turned out to be a good person


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't really have many interests besides dogs hahaha. 

I work with dogs all day long! The only thing I really like besides dogs is photography, dog photography to be exact  So not sure if I could use that. 

Father: Windrows Ducks in a Row "Rowan"
Mother: Tidewaters Lady of Leisure "Leia"

The calling names on our list are: 

Jamie
Willow
Wendy
Josie
Sophie
Amy

but the registered name doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with the calling name.

If anybody has more "calling" name suggestions is welcome to share them


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..and don't have the first letter of the call name start with "S" , ..as in "SIT" !!

Congratulations on your new pup!, especially a Golden Retriever


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Something like Tidewater's Golden Girl (to paraphrase your description of her in the OP) and a call name to tie into that. Look at the names of both parents and see if you can use them to give her a registered name.
Welcome to the Golden side 
Diane


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Judy Chute said:


> ..and don't have the first letter of the call name start with "S" , ..as in "SIT" !!
> 
> Congratulations on your new pup!, especially a Golden Retriever



Thanks Judy!



Diane Brunelle said:


> Something like Tidewater's Golden Girl (to paraphrase your description of her in the OP) and a call name to tie into that. Look at the names of both parents and see if you can use them to give her a registered name.
> Welcome to the Golden side
> Diane


Thanks Diane! I mentioned the parent's names in my post above!


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Go with a Devil Name. Tidewater's Red Devil it the pup is red. Blonde theme. Josie and the Pussycat's. Tidewater's Witchy Women (Willow), Gone in a Second. Something Fast and Flashy. Sweet and Sassy. Dust in the Wind (Windy)


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Tidewater's Windy City Hot Flash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are the ones I have so far but I'm not sure... 


Tidewater's (I'm) here for the party

Tidewater's cut the cuteness

Tidewater's Gold rush

Tidewater's Once in a blue Moon

Tidewater's Soft Autumn Breeze

I like sweet and sassy


----------



## BobbyLight (Feb 4, 2012)

Angie said:


> Don't really have many interests besides dogs hahaha.
> 
> I work with dogs all day long! The only thing I really like besides dogs is photography, dog photography to be exact  So not sure if I could use that.
> 
> ...


If you wanted to go the photography route you could call her Tidewater's Picture Perfect... call name "Pic" 

We're having to come up with a name for our new puppy right now, I feel your pain!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

BobbyLight said:


> If you wanted to go the photography route you could call her Tidewater's Picture Perfect... call name "Pic"
> 
> We're having to come up with a name for our new puppy right now, I feel your pain!


Wow this is great! Love it!

gonna put this on my List


----------



## amretrievers (Jul 9, 2006)

I feel your pain as well! Trying to name my new guy I got on Saturday!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

amretrievers said:


> I feel your pain as well! Trying to name my new guy I got on Saturday!


Do you have any calling names you like so far?


----------



## amretrievers (Jul 9, 2006)

Call name was decided today finally after alot of back and forth, registration is next. Hence why I said I feel your pain  Goodluck on your search!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

amretrievers said:


> Call name was decided today finally after alot of back and forth, registration is next. Hence why I said I feel your pain  Goodluck on your search!



Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Dennis (Dec 8, 2008)

Picking a pup up this weekend. We came up with the name Ten Bears Welcome To The Jungle. Call name Axel. We had a lot of fun trying to come up with a name and thought of a lot but always came back to this one. Good luck!


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

How about Tidewater's Peter Pan with the call name Wendy.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Angie said:


> Those are the ones I have so far but I'm not sure...
> 
> 
> Tidewater's (I'm) here for the party
> ...


Good names ... Don’t worry about starting a name with an “S” I have a dog named *S*pice ... She was a MH at 2 years old, got a derby placement, has agility, obedience titles .... Never bothered her that her name started with an “S”  I am a firm believer that dogs are smart enough to understand the difference between HERE and HEEL .... they can handle being called “Buck” and being sent on “BACK.”


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Naming a new pup is always fun. We pick up our new guy this week, we're using parts of both parents registered names....his name will be Code to Island Thunder, call name Koda...

Have fun with your new pup!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Tidewater's Where's the Party call name Party

Welcome to the world of goldens!

Silly little story....my boy's call name is "Tito", and when he first started agility we did in fact have some confusion between "Tito" and "Teeter". Didn't take long for him to sort it out, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help guys!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Angie said:


> .....How did you come up with the name....?


 

songs;-)
what do ya like for music?
I gotta Locomotive Breath laying under my desk as I typo;-)
heard of a little wing and a call me the breeze. a back in black and a whole lotta rosie. even some of those cowboy songs work in a pinch
That new pop group LMFAO has a hit that would be a good one
"I'm Sexy and I know it!"


.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Or like Ken's song theme, I have a Movie Theme

Cody's Midnight Cowboy - Colt
Cody's Catch Me if You Can - Tag
Cody's Raesing Arizona - Zoey (Her momma's name is Rae, thus the spelling) 
Cody's For Pete's Sake -Pete

For you "Tidewaters Wind in the Willows" (Willow)
Tidewaters Booty Call - (Jamie) (Foxx)
Tidewaters Sophie's Choice (Sophie)


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

It amazes me that people can pick names before they get the pup. I've had several picked out before, but they never fit when the pup arrives. The paper work ends up sitting for awhile. Usually the pup start responding to something we've been yelling at him, which is his call name and eventually the pup does something or a training partner-judge says something unique about him that just fits and he earns his registered name. 

Right now we've got a (Crunch), (that's what she responded too, wouldn't come to any other name we threw out there), but loved Crunch-Munch. She hasn't earned a registered name yet, but that will come. She has quite the personality, first time out she tackled a thunder launcher and stole all it's bumpers, it was twice her size. :shock:


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Tidewater-
see the light - Flash
a moment in time - Freeze
sitting pretty - any of your names


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> songs
> what do ya like for music?
> I gotta Locomotive Breath laying under my desk as I typo
> heard of a little wing and a call me the breeze. a back in black and a whole lotta rosie. even some of those cowboy songs work in a pinch
> ...


I like Country Music! One female from the previous litter is Tidewaters Red Neck Woman “Reba" Why can't I come up with names like that? 



Hunt'EmUp said:


> It amazes me that people can pick names before they get the pup. I've had several picked out before, but they never fit when the pup arrives. The paper work ends up sitting for awhile. Usually the pup start responding to something we've been yelling at him, which is his call name and eventually the pup does something or a training partner-judge says something unique about him that just fits and he earns his registered name.
> 
> Right now we've got a (Crunch), (that's what she responded too, wouldn't come to any other name we threw out there), but loved Crunch-Munch. She hasn't earned a registered name yet, but that will come. She has quite the personality, first time out she tackled a thunder launcher and stole all it's bumpers, it was twice her size. :shock:


I like Crunch 



lennie said:


> Or like Ken's song theme, I have a Movie Theme
> 
> Cody's Midnight Cowboy - Colt
> Cody's Catch Me if You Can - Tag
> ...


Like that one!

BTW: Hubby doesn't like "pic" (I love it though). He thinks it's gonna sound like "pig" 

Pleeeeeease keep them coming


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Tidewater's Windrow Willows - Willow - kind of flows off the tongue


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to name a dog "(kennel name) Givin' Me the Bird", call name Flip. May have to get another pup just so I can use that name.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not very good at this either, but here goes...

Father: Windrows Ducks in a Row "Rowan"
Mother: Tidewaters Lady of Leisure "Leia"

Tidewaters Country Twist 
"" Wild/Weeping Willow
"" Picture Perfect Memory 
"" Mirror Image 
"" Gunpowder-n-Lead

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Tidewaters' Willow In The Wind


----------

